# Chop Saw or Portable Band Saw



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Need to make a couple hundred cuts on Cantruss (Unistrut).

I already have a chop saw...

Chop saw or portaband?

Cheers
John


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

You know how the carpenters piss off everyone on a commercial site? Cutting metal studs with a chop saw. 

Use a band saw. The plug in type. The battery ones are toys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I use my portable Milwaukee steel cut off saw, it's quick, clean and surprisingly square. The plus is that you can line up a few struts at a time, one cut, 5-6 pieces. It has a 2 inch cutting depth.

Tim


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

If you are using a chop saw cut off grinder type wheel, it will razor sharp burrs that need to be ground off.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Less noise and much safer to use a band saw, but I always used a chop saw because it was faster and I owned one. And, because of my flawed character, I enjoyed pissing people off on the job site by spraying hot metal projectiles in all directions.

Kidding aside, you probably should use a bandsaw.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

I'll also say Bandsaw.

I've cut unistrut with an angle grinder and it leaves sharp burs that will give you real bad cuts...


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Who doesn’t file the edges after cutting strut?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob-Bryant (May 24, 2016)

it's SUPER expensive, but if you do this on a regular basis, Greenlee came out with a cutting station. Good for production cutting and accurate repeat cuts. Maybe someone near you rents it? Greenlee Strut Shear


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I use a hacksaw to cut strut. 
Because I'm paid by the hour.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

tmessner said:


> If you are using a chop saw cut off grinder type wheel, it will razor sharp burrs that need to be ground off.


That many cuts and it's quicker and cheaper to slap an end cap on it.
Chop saw for a lot of cites, bandsaw for a few, sawzal for a couple


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Wirenuting said:


> I use a hacksaw to cut strut.
> Because I'm paid by the hour.


If I were paid by the hour, I'd use a band saw and spend the other five minutes per strut on ET.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

If you have a good set up with spark protection and a grinding station chop saw all the way. Other wise band saw.
Other option if all cuts are the same is take it to a metal shop and let them put in their shop band saw.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm betting you can order short precut lengths if there is hundreds from your supply house


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I would use a Cutoff saw. Not the one with an abrasive blade. The one with the carbide teeth. If you were cutting one at a time, you would only file it to make yourself feel better. Otherwise it cuts clean enough to not worry about it. If it was conduit, I would file it.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Here is an idea










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Chop saw. Preferably setup by the exit door where the sprinkler guys take their break.

Plus you can cut 4 at a time.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

VELOCI3 said:


> Here is an idea



Either Greenlee or Milwaukee had an accessory for their corded portaband like that. 



You have to really take care to make square cuts with a bandsaw. I'd consider @canbug's suggestion for a big project.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

When we built the new plant the contractor came in with a 14" chop saw and a carbide blade. He cut 6 at a time and fast, hundreds of cuts one replacement blade. He said secret was to allow saw to come up to speed and be real careful on first contact , after contact cutting pressure can be applied.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

I like using my M12 band saw. it just large enough to cut strut


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Helmut said:


> Chop saw. Preferably setup by the exit door where the sprinkler guys take their break.
> 
> Plus you can cut 4 at a time.


That's a big part is an assembly line mentality.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

CoolWill said:


> If I were paid by the hour, I'd use a band saw and spend the other five minutes per strut on ET.


And, you wouldn't develop carpal tunnel in your wrist depriving you of your other favorite activity. :whistling2:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Rob-Bryant said:


> it's SUPER expensive, but if you do this on a regular basis, Greenlee came out with a cutting station. Good for production cutting and accurate repeat cuts. Maybe someone near you rents it? Greenlee Strut Shear


Or,
This one:


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Southeast Power said:


> Or,
> This one:
> https://youtu.be/x34j-M93auE


$965
https://www.protoolreviews.com/tool...yr-strut-your-stuff-without-the-prefab/51259/


----------



## didntdoit (Jun 18, 2020)

VELOCI3 said:


> Who doesn’t file the edges after cutting strut?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tin knockers, pipefitter and I had to follow behind a crew that had control of layout. If they deburred anything it was an accident.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

VELOCI3 said:


> Who doesn’t file the edges after cutting strut?


People who use a band saw. There's no need.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Speedy Petey said:


> People who use a band saw. There's no need.



What kind of blade are you using? It would definitely save my guys time not having to cleanup after cutting pipe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

VELOCI3 said:


> What kind of blade are you using? It would definitely save my guys time not having to cleanup after cutting pipe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lenox Bi-Metal 18tpi. Both at home and on the van. 

I have a 7x12 horizontal band saw for heavy duty stuff, also with a Lenox Bi-Metal blade. I think that one is a combo 10/14tpi.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Speedy Petey said:


> Lenox Bi-Metal 18tpi. Both at home and on the van.
> 
> I have a 7x12 horizontal band saw for heavy duty stuff, also with a Lenox Bi-Metal blade. I think that one is a combo 10/14tpi.



We have a bunch of Milwaukee deepcuts and just picked up a dewalt deepcut. Haven’t tried Lenox on the portabands. We use Lenox on our delta shop upright scroll saw though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Cold cut chop saw.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Chop saw. If you want to file it to make yourself feel better, go ahead.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I'll also say Bandsaw.
> 
> I've cut unistrut with an angle grinder and it leaves sharp burs that will give you real bad cuts...





tmessner said:


> If you are using a chop saw cut off grinder type wheel, it will razor sharp burrs that need to be ground off.





VELOCI3 said:


> Who doesn’t file the edges after cutting strut?



I've always used an angle grinder with a course wire wheel to knock off the burr, quick, fast, and in a hurry!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Portaband is too slow for a series of production cuts.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

For any serious amount of strut I'm setting up one of the dry chop saws and some rollers. A portaband is just a waste of time.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've always used an angle grinder with a course wire wheel to knock off the burr, quick, fast, and in a hurry!



We keep a bench grinder with a wire wheel on it around with the saw too.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> We keep a bench grinder with a wire wheel on it around with the saw too.


Yup, grinding or sanding is a time consuming PIA!


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Portaband is too slow for a series of production cuts.


Having a consistent way of making a straight cut makes the job a whole lot easier.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bird dog said:


> Having a consistent way of making a straight cut makes the job a whole lot easier.


Exactly!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Evidently there's a number of aftermarket setups that let you use your portaband like a chop saw. IMO this would let you have the best of both worlds, a fast setup for a square cut, and a fast clean cut. 

https://www.trick-tools.com/Portaband-Pro-Deluxe-Kit-for-Milwaukee-Deep-Cut-Portable-Band-Saws-12528


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> Evidently there's a number of aftermarket setups that let you use your portaband like a chop saw. IMO this would let you have the best of both worlds, a fast setup for a square cut, and a fast clean cut.
> 
> https://www.trick-tools.com/Portaband-Pro-Deluxe-Kit-for-Milwaukee-Deep-Cut-Portable-Band-Saws-12528


My Stout 18v bandsaw had a similar base but ate batteries fast on deep strut.

Milwaukee has had a base like that forever.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Milwaukee 48-08-0260

Looks least expensive at Zoro:

https://www.zoro.com/milwaukee-port...niIo1yDHJiyimSnYINjfAtV2O6zFwptYaAjE2EALw_wcB


----------

